# best sublimation paper



## AuraHawkins16 (Sep 15, 2016)

what is the best sublimation paper i can use and wher can i get it, what do you recomend


----------



## macman29681 (May 24, 2013)

AuraHawkins16 said:


> what is the best sublimation paper i can use and wher can i get it, what do you recomend


I like the Beaver TexPrint HR. I have tried 2 or 3 others and in my opinion, the Beaver paper is the best I have ever used.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

SIHL...performs better than any other paper we've tried over last 8 years!


----------



## macman29681 (May 24, 2013)

JYA said:


> SIHL...performs better than any other paper we've tried over last 8 years!


Is that available in sheets? I think they might only make them in rolls.


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

Sub paper isn't a one size fits all. What printer and ink are you using, the gel ink will work better with one paper and the other inks will work better with another paper. Also what material you are pressing onto could make a difference, polyester may work better with a high release paper and aluminum may work better with something else. So a little more info would be a good thing in suggesting a paper.


----------



## bodan63 (Feb 5, 2010)

Sawgrass is good . What kind of press do you have?


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,
Which printing machine you are using?. sublimation papers available in different sizes.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

If there was one best there be only one paper out there.
Many factors.
Printer - some papers may not come in your printer size. 
substrate - some papers are meant for fabric, some for hard goods, some for both. 
location - some papers may not be available to you.

Theres never a BEST, otherwise there'd be only one company making that thing that is the best.


----------

